# 39" Seaveiw discontinued temporarily???



## glw1960 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi all...first post here.

I am so excited about the new J2 which I plan on for Christmas. I was going to get the 39" Seaview for my b-day in May. Could someone explain the reason for the discontinuance on such an obviously popular kit? 

BTW Moebius....the Jupiter 2 kit will be the hit of the decade!!!!

Gary,
Houston, TX


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont know if it is discontinued or not... but its available everywhere. Squadron Mail Order has it. So does Tower Hobbies. My wholesalers have it.

Kit companies in general rotate runs of kits. They dont usually run every mold all the time. So its always a good idea to pick up a kit when you see it.


----------



## gimijimi (Jun 23, 2008)

*I heard that, too.*



glw1960 said:


> Hi all...first post here.
> 
> I am so excited about the new J2 which I plan on for Christmas. I was going to get the 39" Seaview for my b-day in May. Could someone explain the reason for the discontinuance on such an obviously popular kit?
> 
> ...


Steve over at Culttvman said the same thing. Don't know why either. I heard that it might be something having to do with wanting to update the box art.

I bought two 39-inch Seaview kits when they first came out. One was for a David Merriman RC conversion, and the other in hopes of an 8-window conversion coming out from Rick Teskey. Still waiting and hoping for the Teskey conversion. Rick?

Maybe the pulling of the kit is for a comeback, with an even stronger offering. This new kit would combine a 4- and 8-window offering. Now, that would be something. Just another stroke of shear brilliance from the great folks over at Moebius, especially Frank Winspur.

The current 39-inch Seaview is a great kit. If you're really concerned about a long wait before a re-release, then I would recommend buying one before they run out. Prices on ebay for a new kit have already started inching up. Not by a lot, but the word is definitely out there.

Either way, I don't worry about being left with a kit I don't need. My RC Seaview may come to harm someday, and need replacement parts. I also have a best friend (also a Irwin Allen fan), who keeps asking me why (oh why) do I need a second kit (hint, hint).

Good luck.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

post deleated.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

gimijimi said:


> Steve over at Culttvman said the same thing. Don't know why either. I heard that it might be something having to do with wanting to update the box art.
> 
> I bought two 39-inch Seaview kits when they first came out. One was for a David Merriman RC conversion, and the other in hopes of an 8-window conversion coming out from Rick Teskey. Still waiting and hoping for the Teskey conversion. Rick?
> 
> ...


I e-mailed Rick Teskey about the 8 window conversion a few weeks ago and he replied that it is still a go and will happen...when is the real question. He said that he is quite busy but to be patient...it will happen!

I for one would welcome a change in the boxart for a 2nd edition of the 39 inch Seaview. Chris White's illustration is somewhat disapointing given some of the other boxart that he has done. Instead of the sleek Seaview that should have been presented. We have a somewhat chunky undetailed view of our favorite super-sub. It may be the angle of the Seaview. The Manta fin bow looks most unflattering in this illustration and somewhat cartoonish. Perhaps a new illustration from a different angle? We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

On Monday I am asking one of the Hobby Stores I buy from to to order one of the Big Seaviews for me.I got my first one from him last Wednesday and love the kit and I want a second one.I hope one of his Distributors has a few left.And my bets are they will.I too agree the Seaview box picture could use a makeover.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

We are pretty much sold out on big Seaview kits....
This does not mean that the pipeline is empty....
There are still big Seaviews in stock at wholesale distributors for now...
We will not be doing another run of big Seaviews for a while... 
We will do another run - probably in a new box - sometime next year...
If you want one right now, you shouild be able to find one without any big problem...
I know that Cult TV Man still has a few of them on hand...

Dave


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got four and three are RC....you have to set your priorities.
:freak::thumbsup:

It is such a wonderful model that fits like a glove.
Impossible to have just one and especially only static when its a dream to RC.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

So Dave, you say The big Seaview was a good seller.Great.It's not unusual for a model kit company to stop producing for a while,especially on big expensive kits production.


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I ordered mine off of Amazon got it yesterday. Their are a few places on there that has them. Some as low as $70.00 + shipping


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I seriously doubt that the second production run of the 39" Seaview will give us an "8 -window" option, because there are more differences to the ship than just the number of window panes on the bow. There is also the single sonar dome on top (not at the "temples"), the presence of conning tower windows, the absence of a flying sub bay, the control room is not visible from the bow windows, the bottom searchlight locations, the main searchlight cage, etc.
In short, the "movie/first season" version is almost an entirly different animal from the "4 window/FS" version.
And incidentally, I definately want a 39" "movie version" myself.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Well (and I'm speaking theoretically), if a movie version were released, remember Moebius would basically be replacing the entire front half of the boat so the sonar domes, searchlight and flying sub bay replacement would be done out of necessity--they wouldn't be able to just add a third bow window piece. You could have the central sonar dome glued to the deck pretty easily--the real challenge apart from new forward bow pieces would be the interior, but I imagine it would be minimal as in the movie those are shown to be simple observation lounges.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

How did the Movie version of Seaview get into this thread?
We are sold out of 39 inch seaviews in our warehouse... However the kit is still available at retail.
We will re-run the four window 39 inch kit probably in a revised box next year.. No news beyond that!
Dave


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Basically just like Dave said, not discontinued, just out of stock. With so much warehouse space needed for the J2, it makes no sense for us to run more right now. With the quantity we need to order to make it worthwhile, we'd have no place to put them for 6 months or so. Packaging needs to be updated, as Moebius is a registered trademark now and we need to show it on the package. Doesn't seem like much of a change, but any change to the printer is like a complete change. I'm kind of a fan of the picture box though... Just love the old Spindrift box myself!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Basically just like Dave said, not discontinued, just out of stock. With so much warehouse space needed for the J2, it makes no sense for us to run more right now. With the quantity we need to order to make it worthwhile, we'd have no place to put them for 6 months or so. Packaging needs to be updated, as Moebius is a registered trademark now and we need to show it on the package. Doesn't seem like much of a change, but any change to the printer is like a complete change. I'm kind of a fan of the picture box though... Just love the old Spindrift box myself!


Picture box? PLEASE painted boxart! I have never liked the a picture format on the top of the box. Pictures on the sides and end panels is fine but not on top! In the past I have passed on buying some models because they had picture boxes. As you may have guessed I not only build the kits but collect the painted boxart as well. I just purchased your new Frankenstien and was dissapointed that you used a picture on the box top and not a painting like your beauitfull Mummy had. Back in the 70's some kit producers started using photo box format but quickly went back to the illusrated format I would guess because on the shelf packaging sells the kit and a build up just does not grab you like a great illustration! It's tradition! Like Thankgiving! I'll be giving thanks if you stick to painted boxart! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Photograph or painting is strictly a matter of personal taste, then. I also love the original Spindrift box cover, which was tons better than the painting used on the 1975 re-issue, which if I rememeber correctly, included a couple of astronauts sitting inside the dome.
Speaking of Spindrift...uh, what's that ticking sound? :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Basically just like Dave said, not discontinued, just out of stock. With so much warehouse space needed for the J2, it makes no sense for us to run more right now. With the quantity we need to order to make it worthwhile, we'd have no place to put them for 6 months or so. Packaging needs to be updated, as Moebius is a registered trademark now and we need to show it on the package. Doesn't seem like much of a change, but any change to the printer is like a complete change. I'm kind of a fan of the picture box though... Just love the old Spindrift box myself!


Thanks for the information Frank. This is a great example of how the average modeler is not aware of the business of model production. It would not have dawned on me that there are only a small percentage of molds in production at any one time simply because of the demands of storage space and the reality that you need to make a large production run to keep costs to a minimum. Always appreciate a little insight as to how the world works (or doesn't). Keep those kits coming !


----------

